

Is anybody else having trouble with the upmod buttons? - epall

Just within the past week or so I've noticed something annoying when trying to upmod articles on the front page. Most of the time, instead of registering the request in the background and letting me get on with things, I get sent to a URL like http://news.ycombinator.com/vote?by=epall&#38;for=383929&#38;dir=up&#38;whence=%6e%65%77%73 which just shows a blank page. I have to hit Back to get back to the articles. Is anybody else experiencing this bug?
======
jonny_noog
I've only noticed this happening when I have JavaScript turned off.

